# [Wanted] Best place to buy 37" - 42" T.V.



## gInvestor (1 Aug 2009)

Hoping to get some help with this query. 

Looking to upgrade my current TV and looking for a 37"-42" LCD. I missed out on iBood's Sony offer ([broken link removed] @ 600) last week and powercity's offer today ([broken link removed] @ 549) but would like to think that these offers will continue. Anyone know where these prices could be matched ? Thanks..


----------



## gebbel (2 Aug 2009)

*Re: [Wanted] Best place to buy 37" - 42"*



gInvestor said:


> and powercity's offer today ([broken link removed] @ 549) but would like to think that these offers will continue. Anyone know where these prices could be matched ? Thanks..



According to their website, they have over 100 of those TV's at that price...between all their stores. I'm sure they will still have some early next week.


----------



## MrMan (2 Aug 2009)

gInvestor said:


> Hoping to get some help with this query.
> 
> Looking to upgrade my current TV and looking for a 37"-42" LCD. I missed out on iBood's Sony offer ([broken link removed] @ 600) last week and powercity's offer today ([broken link removed] @ 549) but would like to think that these offers will continue. Anyone know where these prices could be matched ? Thanks..


 
You should prob look for plasma if you are going that size.


----------



## canicemcavoy (2 Aug 2009)

I was happy with Richer Sounds; they even have a forum on boards.ie where they can accept deal offers and questions. Got a Samsung 46" Series 6 from them last year for a lot less than the store price:

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=1105


----------



## michalkanon (3 Aug 2009)

I'd go for Electroworld


----------



## gInvestor (3 Aug 2009)

michalkanon said:


> I'd go for Electroworld



Thanks, the Electroworld website does'nt support english langauge support. Can you provide a english link ? Thanks


----------



## gInvestor (3 Aug 2009)

canicemcavoy said:


> I was happy with Richer Sounds; they even have a forum on boards.ie where they can accept deal offers and questions. Got a Samsung 46" Series 6 from them last year for a lot less than the store price:
> 
> http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=1105




Can't seem to get any great offers of them. I PM'ed the admin but the offers aint great which was disappointing.


----------



## Adz01 (4 Aug 2009)

I got mine from directtvs.co.uk


----------



## packard (11 Aug 2009)

..


----------



## packard (11 Aug 2009)

MrMan said:


> You should prob look for plasma if you are going that size.


 Stay clear of Plasma, it will cause you hardship in the long run.LCD all the way


----------



## Leo (11 Aug 2009)

packard said:


> Stay clear of Plasma, it will cause you hardship in the long run.LCD all the way


 
Based on what???? Plasma are every bit as reliable as LCD


----------



## packard (11 Aug 2009)

No there not, there far from it. Two major factors against Plasma tvs. First they will need gas refilling in a few years of using them, and second if you leave a constant image up on them for long enough it burns onto the screen and then you hava right mess for yourself, i'v seen it on enough of screens where i work, ruins them.


----------



## Leo (11 Aug 2009)

packard said:


> No there not, there far from it. Two major factors against Plasma tvs. First they will need gas refilling in a few years of using them, and second if you leave a constant image up on them for long enough it burns onto the screen and then you hava right mess for yourself, i'v seen it on enough of screens where i work, ruins them.


 
You're years off there! There is no way, (I don't believe there ever was) of re-gassing a plasma, that's a myth. Screen life of any of the main brands is 60,000 hours plus, the same as LCD. That's over 16 years at 10 hours per day!!!

Screen burn-in has been dealt with 3-4 years ago now. 
Leo


----------



## MrMan (12 Aug 2009)

packard said:


> Stay clear of Plasma, it will cause you hardship in the long run.LCD all the way


 
When going for bigger size screens I think plasma still have a better range and show better quality pics. Screen burn is highly unlikely and would really only be a cause for concern if you have a still image on constantly i.e a menu in a bar etc not in general domestic use.


----------



## packard (12 Aug 2009)

Leo said:


> You're years off there! There is no way, (I don't believe there ever was) of re-gassing a plasma, that's a myth. Screen life of any of the main brands is 60,000 hours plus, the same as LCD. That's over 16 years at 10 hours per day!!!
> 
> Screen burn-in has been dealt with 3-4 years ago now.
> Leo


 You press pause on your dvd or games console for long enough and you see what happens. Don't say you wern't warned


----------



## Leo (12 Aug 2009)

After more than 5 years of regular SkySports viewing, there isn't a hint of burn-in. Play time on CoD4 is now at over 14 days, again, no burn in. Plasma maufactureres have been using pixel shifying techniques for a number of years now to combat burn-in. Panasonic  call it "pixel wobbling," Pioneer "pixel orbiting". With these techniques, plasma screens have a similar susceptibility to burn-in as CRT.


If you have any doubts, check out reviews on AV Forums. 

Plasmas still beat LCD on contrast/ black levels, viewing angles and fast motion playback. So, If you like your movies or sport on a large screen, go with plasma.
Leo


----------



## packard (12 Aug 2009)

Leo said:


> After more than 5 years of regular SkySports viewing, there isn't a hint of burn-in. Play time on CoD4 is now at over 14 days, again, no burn in. Plasma maufactureres have been using pixel shifying techniques for a number of years now to combat burn-in. Panasonic call it "pixel wobbling," Pioneer "pixel orbiting". With these techniques, plasma screens have a similar susceptibility to burn-in as CRT.
> 
> 
> If you have any doubts, check out reviews on AV Forums.
> ...


 Aw im sick of this argument, your there saying it's fine, and of course there fine when your watching them and playing games on them. And your completely right about the pixel shifying for to eliminate burning, but there are still plasmas out there that dont have this and that's why i'm saying they still burn when still images are on them. No good telling someone there great only for them to have a problem a few months down the line, if they knew about the difference of the tvs they wouldn't have posted a thread about it.


----------



## rmdt (13 Aug 2009)

Just taken delivery of a 40" sony bravia, glass table and home cinema system for 

Ordered items last friday evening, arrived yesterday (wednesday).  Everything is A1, and tracking the order was easy.  My wife needed to go out yesterday for a while so I contacted the delivery company and they immediately contacted the driver and found out what time he'd be dropping off the stuff.....excellent service...and price!!!!


----------

